# Achat Apple Watch 3 4G chez SFR



## veroguijo (13 Février 2021)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens de voir l'opportunité d'acheter une AppleWatch série 3 4G (Cellular) 42 mm pour 149 € (après ODR de 50€ et la souscription de l'abonnement à 5€).
Cela me tente vraiment pas mal... Surtout à ce prix là !


----------



## ericse (13 Février 2021)

Bonjour,
Ca reste une très bonne Apple Watch si tu n'est pas concerné par l'ECG, fait toi plaisir


----------

